# Favourite Chopin interpreter?



## LarryShone

I have 2 seperate disks of chopin but they are no name partworks series disks, not the best quality, and I'd like a 2 disk set of preludes, etudes etc, but who is the 'best' interpreter of Chopin? 
What set should I be looking for?


----------



## Mandryka

LarryShone said:


> I have 2 seperate disks of chopin but they are no name partworks series disks, not the best quality, and I'd like a 2 disk set of preludes, etudes etc, but who is the 'best' interpreter of Chopin?
> What set should I be looking for?


Chopin's really hard to pull off because on the one hand there's a sort of psychological side to the music - hallucinogenic trippy music. But at the same time there's a political element - Polish national pride, strength.

The best Chopinists I've heard are Vladimir Sofronitsky and Alfred Cortot and Benno Moiseiewitsch and Mikhail Pletnev and Ivo Pogorelich and Arturo Beneditti Michelangeli and Georges Czifffa and Maurizio Pollini. My suggestion is you start to explore them via youtube and see how you like it.


----------



## LarryShone

Thanks. I remember vaguely a 2 disk set from DG a few years ago with a blue cover but cant remember the pianist.


----------



## OlivierM

Mine are Gianluca Luisi and Jean-Marc Luisada, with a preference for Luisada and his incredibly subtle touch.


----------



## ptr

I find it hard to only have one "favourite" in any music, let alone Chopin!

Arthur Rubinstein is an essential Chopinist, as are Egon Petri, Benno Moiseiwitsch, Alfred Cortot, Leopold Godowsky, Jorge Bolet, Sviatoslav Richter, Samson François, Earl Wild. Shura Cherkassky live in Slazburg 1968 is sublime in the preludes if You can stand the "vintage" sound quality. (All dead dudes, with an old-school free attitude to interpretation that I prefer to modern technically superior pianists that don't know squat about the music..  )

I think that the Decca/ Eloquence with Jorge Bolet is a very good Chopin budget buy!

/ptr


----------



## LarryShone

I would just like a set with as many of them as possible all together, one pianist, no idea which pianist is best. I find it hard to determine one from another. I'm not as knowledgeable as you lot.


----------



## Mandryka

LarryShone said:


> I would just like a set with as many of them as possible all together, one pianist, no idea which pianist is best. I find it hard to determine one from another. I'm not as knowledgeable as you lot.


If you don't mind very old sound then get Cortot.









If not, Cziffra


----------



## Itullian

I have this set in its original Philips incarnation and like it a lot. stereo

also like Arrau's set and Ohlsson's set.


----------



## KenOC

A lot of my Chopin listening is Rubinstein and Horowitz. Guess I'm just a Neanderthal. No, don't deny it! Many people have told me that... ;-)

Somebody wanting a good meaty box set could do worse then Rubinstein. This looks like the latest incarnation of his set, ten CDs and cheap!

http://www.amazon.com/Arthur-Rubins...=1409467100&sr=1-1&keywords=chopin+rubinstein

For a good stereo version of the Op. 28 Preludes, though, look elsewhere.


----------



## LarryShone

Must be good sound. Im curious about Cortot having read a piece on him in International Piano Magazine. But I want modern stereo recordings.


----------



## Mandryka

Ken's suggestion of Rubinstein's stereo recordings will do the job if you want a cheap and convenient box of all the important pieces played and recorded well by a top pianist. Played better than well in the case of the polonaises and the nocturne op 48/1.

Problem solved, well done Ken.


----------



## hpowders

Artur Rubinstein's Chopin will never disappoint.


----------



## Bruce

I have to agree with many others here that Rubinstein is the best representative of Chopin's music. However, I'll also admit that I'm subject to the law of first hearing--for quite a while, Rubinstein was the only pianist I heard play Chopin. One gets very quickly used to a particular performance. But Rubinstein's recordings now have the advantage of being well recorded, and of being available inexpensively. 

That said, however, I've also come to love Robert Browning's version of Chopin's Etudes, and Pollini's recording of his Preludes. I would also highly recommend Moravec for any Chopin you can find. He has a remarkably smooth touch--listening to him play Chopin is like listening to aural silk. I have a few recordings of Chopin works by Luisada, and while I have read some less than satisfactory reviews of his playing, I found it to be some of the best--at least in the few pieces I've heard him record (also on no name partworks series). 

But I think if you stick to some of the well-known pianists, you can't go far wrong. And it will be worth your while to explore several different pianists, which I think helps you appreciate the composer more. Different performers will bring out different aspects of his work.


----------



## hpowders

All true, but for the new listener who doesn't want the hassle of sifting through so many individual performers, any Chopin by Rubinstein is the easy way to do it and one can be assured the performances will rank with the best available.

Then, after discovering one's favorite Chopin works, one can branch out and get performances by other pianists. That's when the fun begins, with comparative listening, my favorite hobby!


----------



## Blancrocher

Since these deals tend to disappear, I thought I'd mention this box of solo-piano Chopin recordings selling on Amazon for $0.99 I just came across. I know the the Moravec recordings on it very well and recommend them, but haven't heard the others.

http://www.amazon.com/Moravec-Johan...TF8&qid=1409494248&sr=8-7&keywords=chopin+box

I'm curious about the Abbey Simon, who I've enjoyed in Ravel--so I guess I'll download it myself!

*p.s.* A review of some of the Abbey Simon performances:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-6193/


----------



## LarryShone

hpowders said:


> All true, but for the new listener who doesn't want the hassle of sifting through so many individual performers, any Chopin by Rubinstein is the easy way to do it and one can be assured the performances will rank with the best available.
> 
> Then, after discovering one's favorite Chopin works, one can branch out and get performances by other pianists. That's when the fun begins, with comparative listening, my favorite hobby!


I don't have that luxury. I get one recording, and one only


----------



## Vaneyes

For older, Rubinstein. For newer, Argerich, Ts'ong, Demidenko, Pogorelich, ABM, Gavrilov, Barenboim (Nocturnes), Tharaud (Waltzes).:tiphat:


----------



## Varick

I'm also going to throw my hat into the *Rubinstein* ring. Not only was he one of the best ambassadors for Chopin, he played Chopin with such depth and understanding of the music to bring out great emotion without ever being too sentimental (which is why I'm not a Jorge Bolet fan - too syrupy sweet for my taste). All of his recordings are fine in sound quality as well.

To me there was only one better for Chopin and that was Cortot. However, historic recordings are usually an acquired taste. One has to "listen-through" the often poor quality of the recording to get to the heart of the performance. If you can do that, then Cortot is your man.

V


----------



## JACE

Along with Rubinstein, my go-to pianist for Chopin is *Ivan Moravec*.

I'd suggest starting with Moravec's recording of the Nocturnes.










Some comments about this recording:

Donald Manildi, American Record Guide: "one of the great Chopin recordings of all time."

Henry Fogel, Fanfare: "among the great piano recordings of the 20th century."

Steve Smith, New York Times: "truly, this is an essential document."

Leslie Gerber: "moment after moment of revelatory beauty. Many critics consider this the greatest set of the Chopin nocturnes ever recorded…"

JACE, here: "Fan-stinkin'-tastic!"


----------



## Pablo B

Heard Op 9 No. 1. Delightful!


----------



## Bruce

Pablo B said:


> Heard Op 9 No. 1. Delightful!


Indeed! And I think more attractive and contemplative than the overplayed No. 2 of the same opus.


----------



## Alypius

Rubenstein, of course. And it's all now available in a 10 CD box set at the ridiculously low price of $18 at Amazon (and $13 at various Amazon sellers), re-issued last March:










I really need to order this. I have various single discs or 2-fers of the _Nocturnes_, _Polonaises_, _Mazurkas_, etc. that I've picked up over the years. Hopefully this is not just a new box but includes a good remastering. Some of the older versions need the sonic mothballs cleaned off.

Actually, the other one I listen a lot to is:

Nelson Freire, _Chopin: The Nocturnes_ (Decca, 2010):










I also much enjoy Murray Perahia's performances, his older version of the 4 Ballades and his recent performance of the Etudes (Sony, 2002):


----------



## JACE

Alypius said:


> I also much enjoy Murray Perahia's performances, his older version of the 4 Ballades and his recent performance of the Etudes (Sony, 2002):


I agree!!! Perahia's recordings of Chopin's Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3 are also superb.


----------



## Mandryka

Perahia's recording of the preludes is outstanding too.

When was that recording of the sonatas made -- I like early Perahia much more and on the cover he still looks like a hippy.


----------



## joen_cph

.... popping in - as usual - to point out the extreme difference between *Rubinstein*´s earliest (1930s) Chopin recordings and the later ones, his playing style becoming generally more polished with age.

The wild pre-1955 recordings have poorer sound of course, but I cherish them a lot. Actually, he almost recorded the complete Chopin also in the 30s.


----------



## LarryShone

Did Ogdon record Chopin?


----------



## ptr

LarryShone said:


> Did Ogdon record Chopin?


Yes, both for EMI (1969) and IMP in the 80's--








..









/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

Only a little:
http://www.johnogdon.org.uk/johnogdon/discography.php

_EDIT_: ptr beat me there!


----------



## LarryShone

From what I've read recently in a piano Magazine Ogdon was an interesting man.
I love reading about musicians and artists. Their lives fascinate me.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

LarryShone said:


> I don't have that luxury. I get one recording, and one only


The time will come .... the time will come, my friend :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

A very good introduction to the music of Chopin can be found on the Radio 3 website http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01lflk7 there are some absolutely excellent programmes here ... including 'Composer of the Week' and 'Building a Library'. Whilst all opinion can be quibbled with, you can usually rely on the opinions expressed in these programmes for a useful starter


----------



## ptr

Headphone Hermit said:


> The time will come .... the time will come, my friend :tiphat:


And until that time comes, the library may well be Your best friend!

/ptr


----------



## LarryShone

The thing is I dont want countless versions of the same piece. I find one I like and stick to it.
Although I do intend replacing all my crappy Classical Collection partworks CDs with decent recordings-managed to replace a few so far but money is tight.


----------



## LarryShone

Headphone Hermit said:


> A very good introduction to the music of Chopin can be found on the Radio 3 website http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01lflk7 there are some absolutely excellent programmes here ... including 'Composer of the Week' and 'Building a Library'. Whilst all opinion can be quibbled with, you can usually rely on the opinions expressed in these programmes for a useful starter


I also get BBC Music magazine occasionally and International Piano Magazine.


----------



## Bruce

LarryShone said:


> The thing is I dont want countless versions of the same piece. I find one I like and stick to it.
> Although I do intend replacing all my crappy Classical Collection partworks CDs with decent recordings-managed to replace a few so far but money is tight.


For many years I felt the same way. But I discovered that buying multiple recordings of the same work by different artists helped me appreciate the composition more. Sometimes, not always, one becomes more accustomed to a particular artists rendering of a work, rather than the work itself, and subtleties of the composition become evident only when a couple of different versions are heard. I have to admit, though, it was like pulling teeth to get me to see this. Of course, if money is tight, there are more pressing necessities than multiple recordings. As Brecht said, "First comes a full stomach, then comes ethics." Or recordings of classical music.


----------



## Ukko

Weissenberg. Yeah, him, software.


----------



## MrCello

I actually quite enjoy Fou Ts'ong's recordings when I've heard them. They are rather solid in my opinion.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'll add another vote for Rubinstein. I have recordings of selected works by any number of other performers... from Cortot and Lipati through Argerich, Maurizio Pollini, Earl Wild, etc... but for the ridiculously low price and the consistency of quality you cannot beat the Rubinstein collection.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

LarryShone said:


> I also get BBC Music magazine occasionally and International Piano Magazine.


There is little comparisson between the quality of input between BBC Music Magazine and the Radio 3 programmes I suggested - if you want serious input of a high quality that is clearly explained and well illustrated by examples go to Radio 3. If you want something that you can read in a couple of minutes on the bus but tells you little that an experienced listener doesn't already know, then go for the magazine.


----------



## LarryShone

Headphone Hermit said:


> There is little comparisson between the quality of input between BBC Music Magazine and the Radio 3 programmes I suggested - if you want serious input of a high quality that is clearly explained and well illustrated by examples go to Radio 3. If you want something that you can read in a couple of minutes on the bus but tells you little that an experienced listener doesn't already know, then go for the magazine.


I don't have a radio per se. I have a radio app on my phone and Radio 3 is saved to it. I just don't follow it so never know what's on and when. Plus I'm either at college or at home with the kids. Very little time for music listening unfortunately. 
Can't be anti social and put headphones on too much!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

LarryShone said:


> I don't have a radio per se.


What I recommended was .... "A very good introduction to the music of Chopin can be found on the *Radio 3 website* http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01lflk7 "

you don't need a radio to listen to the music on the Radio 3 website


----------



## Der Siebente Kontinent

My favorite Chopin interpreter at the moment is Vladimir Ashkenazy. His complete edition is my number 1 when I want to listen to some of the most beautiful piano music ever written. Strangely enough, I'm not that fond of the recordings by Rubinstein.
Last week I bought a recording of Chopin's waltzes by Alice Sara Ott. I do like those very much.


----------



## LarryShone

Headphone Hermit said:


> What I recommended was .... "A very good introduction to the music of Chopin can be found on the *Radio 3 website* http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01lflk7 "
> 
> you don't need a radio to listen to the music on the Radio 3 website


Actually I do have Internet on my phone using the TuneIn app!


----------



## DeepR

Zimerman is great for the Ballades. Though, at least the Ballade No. 1 video on youtube is edited.






If you can find out the clue to this you'll get a cookie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Der Siebente Kontinent said:


> My favorite Chopin interpreter at the moment is Vladimir Ashkenazy. His complete edition is my number 1 when I want to listen to some of the most beautiful piano music ever written. Strangely enough, I'm not that fond of the recordings by Rubinstein.
> Last week I bought a recording of Chopin's waltzes by *Alice Sara Ott*. I do like those very much.


I read that Ott concertizes with bare feet.


----------



## Varick

No one has mentioned him, and I "re"-discovered him only recently. I used to manage him, and he once gave me a bottle of single malt scotch for a X-Mas present when I was working at the management company right out of college. He's solely responsible for my passion of single malts - so he'll always have a soft spot in my heart: Garrick Ohlsson.

I had a bunch of his Chopin recordings since I worked at that mgmt company and listened to them a few times and always thought he was good. But my piano teacher mentioned him a few weeks ago and suggested I give him another listen. Well I did, and I must say, he is opening up things in Chopin that I never heard.

He has an ability to constantly peel back layers in a subtle way and find hidden gems of nuance, texture, and phrasing that even my beloved Arty did not find. He has become a true student of Chopin. Coming to an understanding of the foundational structure that runs through his works that few pianists have ever done and in some cases, never done. I still find Arty's renditions overall better, but I must confess to the scales balancing. Both different approaches to Chopin, but both magnificent.

V


----------



## Animato

Yes Varick, you are right: Garrick Ohlsson is a great Chopin-Interpreter, non the less, I don't like his interpretation of Chopin's Etudes too much.
Here are my favorites:
Etudes: Frederic Chiu
Preludes: Martha Argerich
Sonatas: Nikolai Demidenko, Yevgenij Kissin
Ballades: Abbey Simon
Scherzos: Abbey Simon, Ivo Pogorelich
Walzes: Arthur Rubinstein (and ONLY HIM !)
Piano Concertos: Garrick Ohlsson, Kun Wo Paik


----------



## Stavrogin

Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini Pollini I think it's Pollini.


----------



## joen_cph

There´s a difference between early Pollini (say EMI) and the later, somewhat more emotional Pollini (recent DG). Still, he has always been advocating a rather objective Chopin playing, IMHO, as heard in the early 1st Concerto and the early Etudes, for example, which provided quite a contrast to many pianists back in those days.


----------



## Triplets

Varick said:


> No one has mentioned him, and I "re"-discovered him only recently. I used to manage him, and he once gave me a bottle of single malt scotch for a X-Mas present when I was working at the management company right out of college. He's solely responsible for my passion of single malts - so he'll always have a soft spot in my heart: Garrick Ohlsson.
> 
> I had a bunch of his Chopin recordings since I worked at that mgmt company and listened to them a few times and always
> 
> thought he was good. But my piano teacher mentioned him a few weeks ago and suggested I give him another listen. Well I did, and I must say, he is opening up things in Chopin that I never heard.
> 
> He has an ability to constantly peel back layers in a subtle way and find hidden gems of nuance, texture, and phrasing that even my beloved Arty did not find. He has become a true student of Chopin. Coming to an understanding of the foundational structure that runs through his works that few pianists have ever done and in some cases, never done. I still find Arty's renditions overall better, but I must confess to the scales balancing. Both different approaches to Chopin, but both magnificent.
> 
> V


 I was going to post because I didn't think anyone had endorsed him. I have heard him live several times. I have his complete Chopin set. Every recording is competitive, although none of them would be what I consider my favorite, but the competition in th9is music is fierce.


----------



## teej

There are several contenders but I still find Rubinstein to be the best. For example, I keep coming back to his recordings of the 4 Ballades. I think they are unequalled in every respect.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Zimerman is great for the Ballades. Though, at least the Ballade No. 1 video on youtube is edited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find out the clue to this you'll get a cookie.


Fine, I'll tell it. It's the changing stool. Look at 3:30 and at 8:25, ouch...


----------



## Janspe

Krystian Zimerman is an amazing Chopin interpreter, it's a pity that he has recorded so little of his music.

I also love Uchida's take on the two late sonatas. And of course she hasn't made any other Chopin recordings.

...


----------



## PeterF

I recently purchased that 10 CD Sony box of Arthur Rubinstein playing Chopin. The price is dirt cheap, the performances outstanding, and the sound quality very good.
if you are sticking with one pianist playing a broad range of Chopin, the Rubinstein is, in my view, the best way to go.


----------



## Albert7

For younger artists, Alice Sara Ott complete waltzes are very impressive in fact .


----------



## csacks

I am downloading Chopin complete edition, by DG. It includes Arrau, Argerich, Pollini, Ugorsky, Ashkenazy, Pires, Zymerman, etc.
I am not sure which is best, but it sounds very well. They are all huge pianists!!. 
That set is a good way to have access to his enormous production. 16 CD, U$ 2,5 each, is a bargain


----------



## shadowdancer

A Nocturnes performance/artist worth listening...


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

The best of the best: Ivo Pogorelić

When you listen him, something special happens with your stomach and mind


----------



## PeterF

shadowdancer said:


> A Nocturnes performance/artist worth listening...
> View attachment 60635


I quite recently began to recognize Nelson Freire as one of the most outstanding Chopin performers. There are many marvelous Chopin recordings in my collection. As of now, Freire would be among my 4 or 5 favorites along with Rubinstein, Argerich and a couple of others.


----------



## Orfeo

*Cyprien Katsaris *for me. His playing is brilliant, dashing, but never empty, at least to my ears. *Seta Tanyel *is also well worth considering.


----------



## shadowdancer

csacks said:


> I am downloading Chopin complete edition, by DG. It includes Arrau, Argerich, Pollini, Ugorsky, Ashkenazy, Pires, Zymerman, etc.
> I am not sure which is best, but it sounds very well. They are all huge pianists!!.
> That set is a good way to have access to his enormous production. 16 CD, U$ 2,5 each, is a bargain
> View attachment 60568


I am a happy owner of this set.


----------



## worov

Beisdes the obvious ones (Arrau, Pires, Pogorelich, Cortot, Argerich, Rubinstein), I highly enjoy the recordings of Tamas Vasary, Ivan Moravec and Andrzej Wasowski. They may be hard to find though.


----------



## mellame

I clearly don't have as much knowledge on this subject as everyone else who's answered, but Alice Sara Ott has an album of just Chopin's waltzes, and I thought she did a lovely job!


----------



## AndyS

shadowdancer said:


> I am a happy owner of this set.


Me too. It's the only Chopin I have, but I listen to it alot - definitely a case of 'first listened rule' though, I find I've become far too used to the versions on here, especially the preludes and nocturnes


----------



## hpowders

I prefer Artur Rubinstein in Chopin. Old reliable!


----------



## TwoPhotons

I remember liking Pires's Nocturne set. Apart from that Argerich and Cziffra definitely top my list.


----------



## shadowdancer

TwoPhotons said:


> I remember liking Pires's Nocturne set. Apart from that Argerich and Cziffra definitely top my list.


About Nocturnes, may I also add Ivan Moravec and Pollini to the list?
Argerich and Nelson Freire are my favorites.


----------



## Musicophile

JACE said:


> Along with Rubinstein, my go-to pianist for Chopin is *Ivan Moravec*.
> 
> I'd suggest starting with Moravec's recording of the Nocturnes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some comments about this recording:
> 
> Donald Manildi, American Record Guide: "one of the great Chopin recordings of all time."
> 
> Henry Fogel, Fanfare: "among the great piano recordings of the 20th century."
> 
> Steve Smith, New York Times: "truly, this is an essential document."
> 
> Leslie Gerber: "moment after moment of revelatory beauty. Many critics consider this the greatest set of the Chopin nocturnes ever recorded…"
> 
> JACE, here: "Fan-stinkin'-tastic!"


+1 on the Moravec Nocturnes. Outstanding.


----------



## Musicophile

TwoPhotons said:


> I remember liking Pires's Nocturne set. Apart from that Argerich and Cziffra definitely top my list.


Another +1 on Argerich (not only Chopin, pretty much anything).


----------



## Musicophile

Did I miss him or was Rafal Blechacz not yet mentioned? He won the Chopin competition in 2005, and was so good that the Jury for the first time in the existence of this price which is given only every five years and includes previous winners like Pollini and Argerich didn't give a 2nd price.

His Preludes are exceptional:


----------



## AnotherSpin

Rubinstein transcends the time. Does anybody mentioned Vlado Perlemuter? Andrei Gavrilov from those, who plays today.


----------



## mstar

^Seconded. Rubenstein plays the Nocturnes especially well. 
I recently noticed that most of the Chopin piano works I have are played by Ohlsson, however.


----------



## spitze1

For me *Ingrid Fliter* is amazing. Her playing particularly with regard to Chopin is musical with passion and brilliance. Her Chopin CDs are very well recorded with a fine acoustic.


----------



## Mandryka

AnotherSpin said:


> Rubinstein transcends the time. Does anybody mentioned Vlado Perlemuter? Andrei Gavrilov from those, who plays today.


Most certainly Perlemuter for Mazurkas. Rubinstein certainly in early recordings, and for miniatures.


----------



## Lukecash12

mstar said:


> ^Seconded. Rubenstein plays the Nocturnes especially well.
> I recently noticed that most of the Chopin piano works I have are played by Ohlsson, however.


Don't exactly know why but Rubinstein's rubato and general sense of time doesn't do it for me. Sofronitsky is my no. 1, but Cortot and Pogorelich trail somewhere behind depending on the piece. What blows my mind is that Sofronitsky gave all of my favorite performances of Chopin's famous prelude set, all in one evening.


----------



## Albert7

Let's see. Why not Khatia + Chopin?


----------



## AndyS

Musicophile said:


> Did I miss him or was Rafal Blechacz not yet mentioned? He won the Chopin competition in 2005, and was so good that the Jury for the first time in the existence of this price which is given only every five years and includes previous winners like Pollini and Argerich didn't give a 2nd price.
> 
> His Preludes are exceptional:
> 
> View attachment 70385


I didn't explicitly mention him but it's his recordings of the preludes that are included in the Chopin box and I enjoy them very much (while admittedly having not much to compare them to)


----------



## cwarchc

I'm quite partial to this young Russian's style


----------



## MAS

hpowders said:


> Artur Rubinstein's Chopin will never disappoint.


Concur!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS

mstar said:


> ^Seconded. Rubenstein plays the Nocturnes especially well.
> I recently noticed that most of the Chopin piano works I have are played by Ohlsson, however.


Best Nocturnes ever!


----------



## Lord Lance

There's this one dude... Very obscure - nobody even knows he did Chopin.... Whatamcallit? 

Arthur Rubinstein?


----------



## Vaneyes

Another OPie fails closure. A flurry of activity from August to December of last year, but MIA since. We can only guess his Chopin picks. Stereo recs, for certain.


----------



## Bgarri57

Dinu Lipatti is one of my favorite Chopin interpreters, but some of the old recordings are slightly scratchy.


----------



## EDaddy

I'm going to have to go with Rubinstein as an across-the-board, definitive interpreter. I do also really like some of Ashkenazy's renderings as well though, especially the Mazurkas.


----------



## Scififan

hpowders said:


> Artur Rubinstein's Chopin will never disappoint.


I agree! I get great pleasure from his recordings of Chopin.


----------



## Albert7

Why Grimaud hasn't recorded any Chopin lately during the past 5 years is a mystery to me.


----------



## aeschylus

Radio 3 recommended a live recording of the preludes by Friedrich Gulda from 1954- reissued on DG447 9066. Martha Argerich and Maurizio Pollini are both very good in the preludes.

I grew up with Ashkenazy and Pollini in the etudes. 

You can't go far wrong with Krystian Zimerman or Maria Joao Pires.

There are lots of Chopin recordings which are either underpowered or overdriven. Chopin divides pianists into the hawks and the doves.

I think the acid test for a Chopin pianist is the Sonata in B minor. Hard to see past Lipatti. Shame he didn't live long enough to record much more than that, the barcarolle and the waltzes.


----------



## LarryShone

Lord Lance said:


> There's this one dude... Very obscure - nobody even knows he did Chopin.... Whatamcallit?
> 
> Arthur Rubinstein?


I came across a disk on Amazon recently. Looks worth a punt!


----------



## Vito Lattarulo

It depends on the piece and on the mood. 
I am lately discovering old masters like Raoul Koczalski (you can find some stuff on youtube) and Ignaz Friedman (the best mazurkas I've ever heard).

Of course Pollini and Ashkenazy for the Etudes, Magaloff for the Waltzes, Zimerman for Concertos-Barcarolle-Ballads-Scherzos and above all the Sonatas (I heard them live and I was stunned!).

Rubinstein for the heroic pieces (Polonaises) and the nocturnes.

The Preludes belong to Pollini.

A special mention to Ivan Moravec, who just plays beautifully, and, if you don't mind wrong notes, Cortot.


----------



## Mandryka

Vito Lattarulo said:


> It depends on the piece and on the mood.
> I am lately discovering old masters like Raoul Koczalski (you can find some stuff on youtube) and Ignaz Friedman (the best mazurkas I've ever heard).
> 
> Of course Pollini and Ashkenazy for the Etudes, Magaloff for the Waltzes, Zimerman for Concertos-Barcarolle-Ballads-Scherzos and above all the Sonatas (I heard them live and I was stunned!).
> 
> Rubinstein for the heroic pieces (Polonaises) and the nocturnes.
> 
> The Preludes belong to Pollini.
> 
> A special mention to Ivan Moravec, who just plays beautifully, and, if you don't mind wrong notes, Cortot.


I thought Friedman's mazurkas were terrible, the worst I've ever heard. He plays them as if he's in a dance hall! These aren't dances for the feet, they're dances for the soul.

I also saw Zimerman play sonatas and thought the playing was immaculate and impeccable and boring.

Koczalski changes op 9/2, I think he said he got his ideas indirectly from Chopin via Mikuli.


----------



## LarryShone

What about this set from Brilliant Classics, advertised in BBC Music magazine?


----------



## PeterF

In the past few months I have been listening to a lot of Chopin by a broad variety of pianists.
For an overall set, I favor the damn good Rubinstein Box who is terrific on just about all Chopin.
However, there are many other very fine recordings depending on the specific pieces being performed.
My list below includes complete sets of each category.There also, of course, many excellent recordings of just one or a few of each category, but to list all of them would be too lengthy.

Nocturnes - Freire is my favorite followed by Moravec, Pires
Ballades - Chen, Arrau
Etudes - Freire, perahia, Pollini
Mazurkas - Luisada
Scherzos - Arrau, Leonskaja
Polonaises - Pollini, Olejiniczak
Waltzes - Lipatti
Preludes - Argerich, Sokolov
Impromptus - Perahia


----------



## Radioman

My favorite is really two people Arthur Rubenstein and Vladimir Ashkenazy who often gets overlooked I have his complete Chopin collection is often overlooked. Also you would have to include Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## Mandryka

PeterF said:


> Mazurkas - Luisada
> Preludes - Sokolov


Which recordings?


----------



## Mandryka

LarryShone said:


> What about this set from Brilliant Classics, advertised in BBC Music magazine?


I wonder what makes Deljavan's etudes extraordinary.


----------



## solkorset

If you want a pianist who gets to the heart of Chopin's poetry, go for Grigory Sokolov. He's like a revelation. At least the preludes op 28. 

Another one not to be missed is Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli.

And don't forget Svjatoslav Richter!


----------



## Mandryka

solkorset said:


> If you want a pianist who gets to the heart of Chopin's poetry, go for Grigory Sokolov. He's like a revelation. At least the preludes op 28.


Which one of his two commercial recordings?


----------



## solkorset

Mandryka said:


> Which one of his two commercial recordings?


Label: Naive
Catalogue No.: OP30336









It seems to have been a live recording in Paris on 17. june 1990.


----------



## Mandryka

solkorset said:


> Label: Naive
> Catalogue No.: OP30336
> 
> View attachment 75356
> 
> 
> It seems to have been a live recording in Paris on 17. june 1990.


I liked the more recent one released on DG released last year I think, from a concert in Salzburg, the first one is a bit too heavily romantic for me.

I've seen Sokolov playing many times, but never the preludes. I heard him play mazurkas and op 58 a couple of years ago, but I'm afraid I don't think his approach to these pieces is very successful.


----------



## Pugg

Radioman said:


> My favorite is really two people Arthur Rubenstein and Vladimir Ashkenazy who often gets overlooked I have his complete Chopin collection is often overlooked. Also you would have to include Vladimir Horowitz.


I do like Ashkenazy to, the only problem on the recordings: the sound is to loud/ harse.
Decca did have a way on this with piano recitals. 
(Thibaudet also complained about it .)


----------



## solkorset

Mandryka said:


> I liked the more recent one released on DG released last year I think, from a concert in Salzburg, the first one is a bit too heavily romantic for me.


I dare not listen to the Salzburg 2014 version, although it's on youtube! Yes, he is heavily romantic, and so was Chopin! Me too 



> I've seen Sokolov playing many times, but never the preludes. I heard him play mazurkas and op 58 a couple of years ago, but I'm afraid I don't think his approach to these pieces is very successful.


According to his own web site he hasn't released more than 2 mazurkas on CD. But there are various live recordings from his concerts. Here are 3 on youtube:





Mazurka No 4 in F moll Op 68





Mazurka No 3 in C-sharp minor, Op 63





Mazurka Op. 68 No. 2

Don't you find his playing here superb? No 3 in C-sharp minor, Op 63 ? How can it be played more hauntingly beautifully?


----------



## Chopiniana93

I completely agree with the opinion concerning the beauty of Sokolov' interpretations!!
BTW, my favourite interpreters for Chopin are: Pollini (for the Nocturnes), Argerich and Sokolov (for the Preludes), Horowitz and Zymerman (for the Ballades), Ashkenazy (for the Mazurkas) and Idil Biret (for the Barcarolle). I think I should hear to more recordings concerning the Impromptus before saying my opinion...


----------



## Chopiniana93

And Rubinstein, of course for the Etudes and for some Mazurkas!


----------



## HolstThePhone

I genuinely believe the ghost of Chopin resided within the head of Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## joen_cph

As usual, popping in to point out the extreme differences between the earlier and later Rubinstein recordings of Chopin. 

Personally, I like the earlier, mono ones a lot for their freedom and expressiveness (1930s etc.)


----------



## Gordontrek

IMO, you can't go wrong with Maurizio Pollini. Never heard a Chopin interpretation from him that I didn't like.


----------



## Vaneyes

All eggs in one basket is never a good idea. 

My example...

Nocturnes - Barenboim
Ballades - Demidenko
Etudes - Gavrilov
Mazurkas - ABM
Scherzi - Demidenko
Waltzes - Tharaud
Preludes - Argerich
Various - Ts'ong, Pogo


----------



## Scififan

Generally, I like Rubinstein , but Lipatti is marvellous in the Waltzes.


----------



## Scififan

After I wrote the above, I proceeded to listen to the performances I have of Stefin Askenase's interpretations of the Nocturnes and Preludes. I had forgotten how beautiful and sensitive these are. They are quite special.


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> I'm quite partial to this young Russian's {Daniil Trifonov}style
> View attachment 70519


I'm curious. This up 'n comer won three big competitions at an early age. He's only 24 now, Universal contract, and the concertizing norm is big cities. NYC November 11 to 28. That's a long time in The Big Apple. You better have something going for that lengthy gig. Emphasis will be Rachmaninov PCs.

I've not heard the young man, since I'm not too interested in warhorse concerti. The recitals I will give an ear to, though. IIRC he's recorded a Carnegie Scriabin 2. That I'm interested in. :tiphat:

Related:

http://daniiltrifonov.com/schedule


----------



## kerrcophony

My favourite in this repertoire is British pianist Peter Katin. Most of his stereo recordings are out of print at the moment, unfortunately. The mono set of Nocturnes should be avoided due to poor sound. The Olympia stereo set is another story, hard to find but worth the effort!

The 10 CD RCA Rubinstein box is unbeatable value, with 9 fantastic stereo discs and one less satisfying mono CD. There is a matching Murray Perahia box in the same series, just 6 CDs but even cheaper and, with fine sets of Etudes and stereo Preludes, it fills some gaps the Rubinstein box leaves. The excellent DG Chopin Complete Edition is also remarkably cheap at the moment on that online bookseller's site and has an interesting selection of performances. It has substantial contributions from Pollini, Zimerman, Ashkenazy, Pires and Ugorski. There isn't much Argerich in the box, so don't be misled by the fact that DG always seem to list her first!

There is a remarkably cheap French EMI Cziffra box, available from Dodax and others. I think I'll pick that up next. There are also a couple of interesting cheapo Decca boxes, Ultimate Chopin and Chopin 101 with generous helpings of Ashkenazy and Bolet among others.


----------



## Lukecash12

Cortot, *Sofronitsky*- he's my absolute favorite Chopin and Scriabin interpreter, and also my favorite pianist in general, but of course this is the umpteenth time that I've said that on TC-, Richter, Serkin, Cziffra, Weissenberg, Gieseking, Michelangeli, and Arrau.


----------



## LarryShone

kerrcophony said:


> My favourite in this repertoire is British pianist Peter Katin. Most of his stereo recordings are out of print at the moment, unfortunately. The mono set of Nocturnes should be avoided due to poor sound. The Olympia stereo set is another story, hard to find but worth the effort!
> .


I used to have Beethoven pf sonata set on tape with Katin . Great sound!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm no expert on Chopin at all, but like to listen to the Nocturnes with Nelson Freire. I usually like to discover new artists...


----------



## pcnog11

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Vaneyes said:


> I'm curious. This up 'n comer won three big competitions at an early age. He's only 24 now, Universal contract, and the concertizing norm is big cities. NYC November 11 to 28. That's a long time in The Big Apple. You better have something going for that lengthy gig. Emphasis will be Rachmaninov PCs.
> 
> I've not heard the young man, since I'm not too interested in warhorse concerti. The recitals I will give an ear to, though. IIRC he's recorded a Carnegie Scriabin 2. That I'm interested in. :tiphat:
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://daniiltrifonov.com/schedule


I've heard him live, playing Rachmaninov and Liszt. My impression was one of utterly staggering technique (though even he was taken to his limits by Liszt's "Mazeppa") but somewhat less in the way of musical depth. He is still young though.


----------



## Pugg

On this moment I am listing to Barenboim playing the Nocturnes.
Wonderful.


----------



## lextune

hpowders said:


> Artur Rubinstein's Chopin will never disappoint.


^This.

I could never imagine just having one favorite interpreter for Chopin, but I suppose if you put a gun to my head Rubinstein would be the one.

Certain interpretations never leave my mind though....

In the Polonaise-Fantasie, Richter and Stanislav Bunin.
In the Nocturnes; Arrau.
In the Preludes; Russell Sherman, and Pogorelich.
In the Scherzi; the young Ashkenazy.
In the Concerti; Zimerman.

I'm sure there are more that I am forgetting.


----------



## silentio

Cortot 
Ignaz Friedman
Vladimir de Pachmann
Lipatti
Arrau
Ashkenazy


----------



## Bettina

For me it varies by genre. Some of my favorites are:

Nocturnes: Rubinstein
Polonaises: Pollini
Sonata No. 2: Horowitz
Sonata No. 3: Cortot
Mazurkas: Ashkenazy
Preludes: Lipatti
Barcarolle: Zimmerman 
Concertos: Argerich

I didn't include the Fantasie because it's never been one of my favorite works. If anyone can suggest recordings that might change my mind about the Fantasie, please let me know.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> For me it varies by genre. Some of my favorites are:
> 
> Nocturnes: Rubinstein
> Polonaises: Pollini
> Sonata No. 2: Horowitz
> Sonata No. 3: Cortot
> Mazurkas: Ashkenazy
> Preludes: Lipatti
> Barcarolle: Zimmerman
> Concertos: Argerich
> 
> I didn't include the Fantasie because it's never been one of my favorite works. If anyone can suggest recordings that might change my mind about the Fantasie, please let me know.


How about Murray Perahia and Nelson Freire?


----------



## lextune

Perahia's recording of the Ballades is quite nice.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> How about Murray Perahia and Nelson Freire?


I don't like Perahia's approach to Chopin. His Chopin doesn't sound romantic and expressive enough for my tastes. I like lots of rubato in the good old Rubinsteinian tradition! (Rubinsteinian...is that even a word?? Well, it is now...)

I've never heard Nelson Freire play Chopin. I'll give him a try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I don't like Perahia's approach to Chopin. His Chopin doesn't sound romantic and expressive enough for my tastes. I like lots of rubato in the good old Rubinsteinian tradition! (Rubinsteinian...is that even a word?? Well, it is now...)
> 
> I've never heard Nelson Freire play Chopin. I'll give him a try. Thanks for the suggestion.


Don't be a-Freire-d to try him! One of Brazil's greatest pianists! A specialist in Chopin and Debussy.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Bettina said:


> I don't like Perahia's approach to Chopin. His Chopin doesn't sound romantic and expressive enough for my tastes. I like lots of rubato in the good old Rubinsteinian tradition! (Rubinsteinian...is that even a word?? Well, it is now...)
> 
> I've never heard Nelson Freire play Chopin. I'll give him a try. Thanks for the suggestion.


Tastes differ of course and it goes without saying that you're fully entitled to yours, but Chopin himself deplored large doses of rubato being applied to his music. That said, I wouldn't have thought Rubinstein's interpretative style would have upset him and it puzzles me somewhat that you find it so different from Perahia's. Both of them are favourites of mine when it comes to Chopin.


----------



## Bettina

Animal the Drummer said:


> Tastes differ of course and it goes without saying that you're fully entitled to yours, but Chopin himself deplored large doses of rubato being applied to his music. That said, I wouldn't have thought Rubinstein's interpretative style would have upset him and it puzzles me somewhat that you find it so different from Perahia's. Both of them are favourites of mine when it comes to Chopin.


Hmm...that's a good point about Chopin's attitude toward rubato. You know, I'm not entirely sure why Rubinstein's approach clicks with me and Perahia's doesn't. The most I can say is, I enjoy the way that Rubinstein delays certain notes slightly, to add extra emphasis. Perahia doesn't seem to have that same sense of push-and-pull.

I should give Perahia another listen and see if I can figure out more precisely what it is that bothers me about his style.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Hmm...that's a good point about Chopin's attitude toward rubato. You know, I'm not entirely sure why Rubinstein's approach clicks with me and Perahia's doesn't. The most I can say is, I enjoy the way that Rubinstein delays certain notes slightly, to add extra emphasis. Perahia doesn't seem to have that same sense of push-and-pull.
> 
> I should give Perahia another listen and see if I can figure out more precisely what it is that bothers me about his style.


Rubinstein was the absolute master of rubato, whether it was in the slow movement of Mozart's 23rd Piano Concerto or Chopin's Barcarolle.


----------



## lextune

Bettina said:


> I didn't include the Fantasie because it's never been one of my favorite works. If anyone can suggest recordings that might change my mind about the Fantasie, please let me know.


You might try Arrau for the Chopin Fantasie. His approach is much more straightforward than many others. Which I like. He recorded it in the late seventies. It is grand, and serious. Never sentimental. Which I also think the work calls for.


----------



## Bettina

lextune said:


> You might try Arrau for the Chopin Fantasie. His approach is much more straightforward than many others. Which I like. He recorded it in the late seventies. It is grand, and serious. Never sentimental. Which I also think the work calls for.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll give Arrau a try. I like the idea of a majestic approach to the Fantasie. That might work better for me than the sentimental interpretations that I've often heard.


----------



## ilovegrieg

Krystian Zimerman, Seong-Jin Cho, Maria Joao Pires, Eric Lu, Daniel Baremboim and some others


----------



## Pugg

The Carnegie Recital by Trifonov has also outstanding pieces.


----------



## hpowders

Artur Rubinstein.

His sense of rubato was like no other pianist I have ever heard in Chopin and Debussy.

Too bad he didn't record more Debussy.


----------



## Mandryka

Bettina said:


> I should give Perahia another listen and see if I can figure out more precisely what it is that bothers me about his style.


There's one Chopin thing (and IMO only one) by Perahia which is exceptional - the op 28 preludes. He made a couple of recordings when he was young which were outstanding - Davidsbundlertanze, Chopin Op 28 - and then immediately lost the spark.


----------



## DeepR

I listened to Zimerman's Ballades too much. The videos on youtube that is. 




I've never been able to enjoy any Ballades by other pianists because of this. Regardless, I still think he's the best in the Ballades.

Nocturnes - Rubinstein
Preludes - Pogorelich
Etudes - Pollini, Richter, Kissin


----------



## sammusic93

I think Rubenstein is the best. I recently brought a Vinyl of his recordings of the Waltzes, really terrific.

I am also partial to Ashkenazy, I like his interpretation of the Nocturnes more than any other pianist.


----------



## Pugg

sammusic93 said:


> I think Rubenstein is the best. I recently brought a Vinyl of his recordings of the Waltzes, really terrific.
> 
> I am also partial to Ashkenazy, I like his interpretation of the Nocturnes more than any other pianist.


Do try Anda, you will be surprised.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Having just picked up a nice double LP of Nikita Magaloff playing the nocturnes at a flea market, I wanted to check out this pianist. Heard of the name, but never any recordings. Well, I love these nocturnes ! While searching on the forum I hit this topic. Turns out he recorded the complete Chopin works.

To get more on topic: My favorite Chopin pieces are the ballades. My all time favorite since years has been Kissin:








I remember being quite overwhelmed while listening to of the first ballade in the record store. It's the way Kissin plays the presto section, gets me every time. Of course, there are many more of these moments.


----------



## hpowders

sammusic93 said:


> I think Rubenstein is the best. I recently brought a Vinyl of his recordings of the Waltzes, really terrific.
> 
> I am also partial to Ashkenazy, I like his interpretation of the Nocturnes more than any other pianist.


I like Ashkenazy in the Chopin Etudes, but for the polonaises, nocturnes and mazurkas, it's hard to beat Rubinstein.


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Having just picked up a nice double LP of Nikita Magaloff playing the nocturnes at a flea market, I wanted to check out this pianist. Heard of the name, but never any recordings. Well, I love these nocturnes ! While searching on the forum I hit this topic. Turns out he recorded the complete Chopin works.
> 
> To get more on topic: My favorite Chopin pieces are the ballades. My all time favorite since years has been Kissin:
> View attachment 91764
> 
> 
> I remember being quite overwhelmed while listening to of the first ballade in the record store. It's the way Kissin plays the presto section, gets me every time. Of course, there are many more of these moments.


Good choice but no match for Geze Anda.


----------



## arnerich

Pugg said:


> Good choice but no match for Geze Anda.


I just listened to his performance of Ballade no. 1, what thoughtful and crystal clear playing! I'll be honest I'd never heard of him before, thank you!


----------



## Pugg

arnerich said:


> I just listened to his performance of Ballade no. 1, what thoughtful and crystal clear playing! I'll be honest I'd never heard of him before, thank you!


Always a pleasure, his Mozart concertos are also very fine.


----------



## Dongiovanni

I'll check out the Ballades played by Anda.

@Pugg, have you played the ballades yourself ?


----------



## TodorYankov

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> I'll check out the Ballades played by Anda.
> 
> @Pugg, have you played the ballades yourself ?


I tried it once.......enough said. or more


----------



## helenora

once I liked Kristian Zimmerman. It's been long time since I've compared any other. What good is good. So, for me it's Zimmerman. Because? actually because of his mesmerizing sound. That's it.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Pugg said:


> I tried it once.......enough said. or more


I know the feeling


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TodorYankov said:


> Claudio Arrau


Yes, I find Arrau's playing of the Nocturnes really absorbing, even though his tempi are sometimes unconventional. Or maybe because? 
Someone else who was a fine Chopin interpreter was Percy Grainger. As with Arrau, not the most conventional of performers, but never uninteresting.


----------



## almondandsoy

Depending on what composition we are talking; I always have a soft spot for anything Argerich in Chopin despite the occasional hastiness & general floating feeling. She breathes a lot of life & meaning in some of the over-played compositions. Typically, the 10 first Preludes I find unbelievable by Argerich, as well as her rendition of the 2 first movements of both piano concertos (last movements are actually too rushed). Her Scherzo no.2 is also exceptional. 

Now, Rubinstein is generally a great reference to which you should compare any recording; I tend to find some of the rubato in Rubinstein is too pronounced though and doesn't flow easily. Otherwise, Pollini is usually a safe bet, trying to provide reference versions - might lack a bit of panache at times. 

One of my biggest surprises though is how only very few legendary / top rank pianists seem to be able to maintain the momentum in what is probably one of my favourite Chopin compositions, the 4th Ballade. My favourite version -although only found on youtube- is Hamelin's, which is extremely inspired from start to finish (probably benefitting from the "live" factor). Still looking for my go-to version on this one.


----------



## Pugg

almondandsoy said:


> Depending on what composition we are talking; I always have a soft spot for anything Argerich in Chopin despite the occasional hastiness & general floating feeling. She breathes a lot of life & meaning in some of the over-played compositions. Typically, the 10 first Preludes I find unbelievable by Argerich, as well as her rendition of the 2 first movements of both piano concertos (last movements are actually too rushed). Her Scherzo no.2 is also exceptional.
> 
> Now, Rubinstein is generally a great reference to which you should compare any recording; I tend to find some of the rubato in Rubinstein is too pronounced though and doesn't flow easily. Otherwise, Pollini is usually a safe bet, trying to provide reference versions - might lack a bit of panache at times.
> 
> One of my biggest surprises though is how only very few legendary / top rank pianists seem to be able to maintain the momentum in what is probably one of my favourite Chopin compositions, the 4th Ballade. My favourite version -although only found on youtube- is Hamelin's, which is extremely inspired from start to finish (probably benefitting from the "live" factor). Still looking for my go-to version on this one.


This is the right place to discus that, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## lextune

almondandsoy said:


> One of my biggest surprises though is how only very few legendary / top rank pianists seem to be able to maintain the momentum in what is probably one of my favourite Chopin compositions, the 4th Ballade.


Richter, Richter, Richter.....a thousand times Richter.

He has a dozen, (or more), versions of the 4th Ballade. Many of them are beyond belief. Here is one I have loved for decades:






...You'll thank me.


----------



## KennrthP

Very few have mentioned Claudio Arrau, but he is my favourite of all Chopin interpreters. It was he, more than anyone else, who brought home to me what a great composer Chopin truly was - and what finer homage to any performer can one give!


----------



## Rogerx

KennrthP said:


> Very few have mentioned Claudio Arrau, but he is my favourite of all Chopin interpreters. It was he, more than anyone else, who brought home to me was a great composer Chopin truly was - and what finer homage to any performer can one give!


Great first post, welcome to the site.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Bwv 1080

Ivan Moravec w/ Rubenstein a close second


----------



## SanAntone

My favorite recordings are those in The Real Chopin box, performed on period pianos.

I also like Pogo and Martha.


----------



## sasdwf

Rubinstein and Horowitz introduced me to the magical world of Chopin over 50 years ago. I’ve enjoyed reading this thread and pulling out recordings from some of the many favorites listed here. And I must listen to more Pollini than I have.

To this extensive list of recommendations I would add the recordings of Samson Francois, which may be found in individual releases or in a box set. Very passionate readings that at times rival the finest I’ve heard. For those seeking an introductory disk of assorted Chopin, I can warmly recommend Nikolai Lugansky’s Chopin recital disk.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I like my arrow recordings on Philips


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

My top 4 are probably Arrau, Cortot, Moravec, and Lipatti.


----------



## Rogerx

Allegro Con Brio said:


> My top 4 are probably Arrau, Cortot, Moravec, and Lipatti.


They are all great but try the younger generation, Daniil Trifonov /Jan Lisiecki to name a few.


----------



## agustis

I'm personally a big fan of Ashkenazy when it comes to Chopin.


----------



## Rogerx

agustis said:


> I'm personally a big fan of Ashkenazy when it comes to Chopin.


There is not much piano works Ashkenazy is not good in . 
He also conduct some pieces really fine.


----------

